# Nav/radio freezes and reboots 2017 SL



## SDM (Dec 26, 2017)

2017 Rouge SL AWD about 2 months old now. While driving with navigation, on a few occasions now screen radomly freezes, can’t change volume, station or make any selections to the screen at all!!!! After a few minutes all the inputs I’ve made while it was frozen slowly start to occur as if on a great delay of some sort. Shortly after that, the screen goes blank and reboots itself. Sometimes it had happened 2x in a row ( 2 reboots back to back). Of course I have to reselect the destination and start GPS again. It’s happened WITH USB connected to phone and WITHOUT USB connected at all. Any suggestions? Happen to anyone else?


----------



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

SDM said:


> 2017 Rouge SL AWD about 2 months old now. While driving with navigation, on a few occasions now screen radomly freezes, can’t change volume, station or make any selections to the screen at all!!!! After a few minutes all the inputs I’ve made while it was frozen slowly start to occur as if on a great delay of some sort. Shortly after that, the screen goes blank and reboots itself. Sometimes it had happened 2x in a row ( 2 reboots back to back). Of course I have to reselect the destination and start GPS again. It’s happened WITH USB connected to phone and WITHOUT USB connected at all. Any suggestions? Happen to anyone else?


I have this issue too (SL AWD package too). Seems most prevalent if I try to interact with it too early after startup. Sometimes it locks up during regular use too. When it does, I just hold the power button down to reboot - but it is super frustrating as you've said. When I go in for my first oil change I'm going to ask them to look for firmware updates.
The whole phone to head-unit interaction is very clunky in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SDM (Dec 26, 2017)

I didn’t know I can manually reboot the system. I always just waited it out until it reboots on its own. Is it the radio on/off knob I hold for a reboot???


----------



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

SDM said:


> I didn’t know I can manually reboot the system. I always just waited it out until it reboots on its own. Is it the radio on/off knob I hold for a reboot???


Yes, hold the left knob button in until the screen blanks and the Nissan logo appears.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maritimer (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi
I have the same problem with my 2016 murano. Did you ever get it fixed and what was the solution ?


----------



## DgAg02 (Nov 21, 2018)

We are having the same problem with our 2015 Armada. For months it would freeze and reset once or twice a day and now it is completely frozen. It's the dealership and they are not being helpful at all. This should not be happening. What luck have y'all had with your Nissan service departments at the dealerships?


----------



## spaquette (May 28, 2019)

*Nav/Radio freezes and reboots 2017 SL*

same issue - 2017 Altima SL


----------



## spaquette (May 28, 2019)

*Nav/Radio freezes and reboots 2017 SL*

2017 Altmima SL - Nav/Radio freezes and reboots randomly


----------



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

I was in again for servicing two weeks ago. They are ordering me a harness to fix a bluetooth phone squeeling problem, so I asked if there were any software updates on the head unit, but alas... they said they checked, but no...


----------



## Trusso11783 (Dec 16, 2020)

SDM said:


> 2017 Rouge SL AWD about 2 months old now. While driving with navigation, on a few occasions now screen radomly freezes, can’t change volume, station or make any selections to the screen at all!!!! After a few minutes all the inputs I’ve made while it was frozen slowly start to occur as if on a great delay of some sort. Shortly after that, the screen goes blank and reboots itself. Sometimes it had happened 2x in a row ( 2 reboots back to back). Of course I have to reselect the destination and start GPS again. It’s happened WITH USB connected to phone and WITHOUT USB connected at all. Any suggestions? Happen to anyone else?


My 2011 versa radio suddenly began freezing where no buttons work. If the audio is loud, I can’t lower it, which is annoying when passengers are in the car and can’t hear each other talk.

Holding power button down for any length of time does Norma shit it down. I have to wait it out. This seems to only began happening when it got cold out. It is literally freezing. Also, my last 2007 versa radio would not play AM radio when first stating the car in the winter. It would eventually work after the car warmed up. Are these Nissan radios too sensitive to temperature?
Any progress on your problem?


----------



## Djview (Jan 11, 2022)

SDM said:


> 2017 Rouge SL AWD about 2 months old now. While driving with navigation, on a few occasions now screen radomly freezes, can’t change volume, station or make any selections to the screen at all!!!! After a few minutes all the inputs I’ve made while it was frozen slowly start to occur as if on a great delay of some sort. Shortly after that, the screen goes blank and reboots itself. Sometimes it had happened 2x in a row ( 2 reboots back to back). Of course I have to reselect the destination and start GPS again. It’s happened WITH USB connected to phone and WITHOUT USB connected at all. Any suggestions? Happen to anyone else?


Same thing happening to my wife's 2017 Nissan Sentra Nismo. Less thaan 35k. Alternator also packed it in. They hosed the ext warranty company.Screen goes black. Took it in to the dealer for a software update to the tune of 175/hr shop rate..Now the radio volume doesn’t work. Next day same thing happened again. Have it scheduled again. I have no faith in the dealership. This where the st
ealership makes most of its money.


----------

